# Rhom or spilo?



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I got this 2.5" fish that was called a rhom. however, its nipped tail has just grown back out and it looks clear. i thought that was characteristic of a spilo.

What do you think??


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

another


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

last one


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks shiny looks like you got a Spilo


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm sorry about the size... I was looking around for ways to resize, but i couldn't figure it out. i'm not too good with computers...


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Spilo 4 sho


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

so is this a spilo without a doubt??? any more opinions???


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

looks like a spilo 2 me


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

spilo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm spilo


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

hard to tell with the ugly pics







J/K
how big is it?? it doesnt look like a spilo to me for some reason


----------

